# Switching Landscape Lighting



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

freedomfried said:


> Hey all! I can't seem to get a straight answer from Google. Forgive my ignorance, but I've never installed any kind of low voltage landscape lighting before, and I have a couple of questions.
> My sister wants to install some LV lights on her new patio and walkway, but they're in the back yard and she doesn't want them on all the time. I need to switch them somehow, and I have two ways in mind, so tell me if these are wrong. My first idea is to install a switched GFI receptacle where the controller plugs in, and have the switch near the back door. OR, i could just cut in a switch through the low voltage loop of the lighting circuit. I believe both of these methods would do the job, but what would be the professional way. Thanks!
> 
> John


 The professional way! ... Hire a professional. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> The professional way! ... Hire a professional. :laughing::laughing:


Please try not to post derogatory comments. You can switch the low voltage side but there are issues with doing that concerning the type of wire used. The low voltage landscape wires are not allowed inside the building so you need to switch the line side to the receptacle or use a transformer with a timer.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Please try not to post derogatory comments. You can switch the low voltage side but there are issues with doing that concerning the type of wire used. The low voltage landscape wires are not allowed inside the building so you need to switch the line side to the receptacle or use a transformer with a timer.



It was a joke, Dennis!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> It was a joke, Dennis!


Sorry I did miss the laughing smilies.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1joeyj (Nov 21, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sorry I did miss the laughing smilies.:thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Please try not to post derogatory comments. You can switch the low voltage side but there are issues with doing that concerning the type of wire used. *The low voltage landscape wires are not allowed inside the building* so you need to switch the line side to the receptacle or use a transformer with a timer.


Do you have a code reference or does it have to do with it's ul listing?


----------

